# Apple Airport Model # A1409



## rafael3745 (Mar 7, 2019)

I recenly bought a new IBM laptop OS Win 10 64bit. 
I have an old apple airport time capsule. I installed the airport utility v 5.6.1 software in my windows 10 computer.Even with the software installed, the computer is was not able to communicated with the apple time capsule. 
The airport time capsule is working fine with my mac computers.
But with my windows 10 computer, it does not even see it.
Please help. Thank you


----------

